# KTLS-aware?



## Itsacon (Apr 15, 2021)

The 13.0-RELEASE announcement says this about the new in-kernel TLS framing/encryption:



> Using KTLS requires the use of a KTLS-aware userland SSL library.



Is there a list which userland libraries have this awareness?

If there isn't, does anyone know if security/libressl can use this yet, or is it limited to (self-built) OpenSSL at the moment?


----------

